# [Fri 13th Jul 2012] BBC filming the Mrs Mills Experience at the Prince Albert! (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Jul 10, 2012)

Expect a packed night as the Mrs Mills Experience lead another south London singalong at the ever-lively Offline Club in the heart of Brixton.



> _"With the audience cheering, laughing, singing and dancing along ..._
> _this was a great gig, by a great band..."_ - BrixtonBuzz review
> 
> _"Just brilliant. Better than a million indie bands put together"_
> ...


 
We'll also have the fabulous DULWICH UKULELE CLUB joining us on stage for a couple of tunes, plus party bags, streamers, party hats and dance floor surprises.

Topping that lot off, we'll also have a BBC film crew in the house to film us for a forthcoming documentary, so put on your finest clobber!

Don't miss it!





More info: http://mrsmills.org/mrsmills-albert-july-2012-bbc.html


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2012)

A reminder that this is on Friday. And we're going to be on the gogglebox!


----------



## colacubes (Jul 12, 2012)

Bumpety bump.  Come one, come all


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2012)

Booo hiss I will miss this, promised to be at a mate's party up the hill.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 12, 2012)

Fuck them off and come and see us  

Or better still bring the party with you


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2012)

The BBC will be recording vox pop with the crowd. Extra poster-abusing privileges* will be given to any urbanites lavishly praising the band on-camera.

*This is a joke, so need to send me an Anna Key Black Charter Mark.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2012)

This is TONIGHT!!!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Fuck them off and come and see us
> 
> Or better still bring the party with you


 
Seeing as its a 50s themed party (optional) it would fit in well with the event. We probably won't tho. Probably.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 13, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Seeing as its a 50s themed party (optional) it would fit in well with the event. We probably won't tho. Probably.



Come. You know it makes sense


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Come. You know it makes sense


 
I'm not making any promises. If it fits I sits.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 13, 2012)

We just had the film crew doing some interviews in the Windmill. Nice bunch of people. I explained they may have to do many vox pops


----------



## colacubes (Jul 13, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> We just had the film crew doing some interviews in the Windmill. Nice bunch of people. I explained they may have to do many vox pops


 
Brilliant


----------



## fogbat (Jul 13, 2012)

Awfully tempted...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2012)

.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2012)

That was a fantastic night with a brilliant crowd. 

Mahoosive thanks are due to Beesonthewhatnow for coming down and doing a fantastic job on the sound desk, to the Dulwich Ukes, and, of course, to all you lot who came down, donned a party hat and joined in with the singalongs.

It felt like a proper old sarf London music hall at times!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 15, 2012)

What's the tv programme about?


----------



## han (Jul 15, 2012)

Have a guess......

Mrs. Mills!


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2012)

Photos here!












Thanks again to all who came down and joined in the fun. 

More photos here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/the-bbc-film-the-mrs-mills-experience-at-the-brixton-albert/


----------

